# The Musky I Caught Yesterday



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank the LORD i caught this musky yesterday it is 40-41 inches


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice fish there MC!!!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*congrats on the nice fish-----------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet...What did you catch it with ?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice, Congrats..


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice catch man ! You got me fired up now.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Sweet...What did you catch it with ?


Thank guys haha and i caught it with a spinner


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice Fish!!! Can't wait for season to open up here!!!


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

We dont have that here. We fish year around and catch whatever takes our lines haha.


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Unless your fishing for stocked trout fishing season closes March 31st usually close to last ice and reopens the second weekend in may... Gives most of the fish species time to spawn unmolested... not going to lie i shed a small tear when the ice came off my home lake on April 1st!!! not the april fools joke i wanted!!! Lots of natives fish the rivers still (legal for treaty) and i'm told the walleye are running like crazy... I don't really mind the break from it, Gives me time to tweak the Javelin, organize and stock up for the opener!!!


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow spawning is one of the best times to fish because you catch some fat females and we can fish year around here Thank the LORD.


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree that its one of the best times.... Unfortunatly there are a lot of people out there who would exploit our great waters and not selectivly harvest male fish... its really to protect the walleye and pike moreso than anything else... Bass for example don't spawn til mid to late may up here and are a ton of fun when there on the nests....


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

I agree totally man and i understand but those fat bass are a lot of fun to catch


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

That they are!!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

You ought to try Silver salmon in the ocean the are better yet.


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

I bet!!! never wet a line for anything in salt water yet... its on the "to do" list!!!

I'm hoping to shoot some video this summer of the bass, we get a wicked topwater bite going once there is lots of dragonflies... the bass actually pick them off out of the air with some crazy acrobatic moves!!! never seen anythinglike it before... at first we thought it was everytime they would land but soon realized anything flying too was a target... Once season open i hope to show you guys some big Smallmouth and walleye pictures!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

MountainCoyotes said:


> Wow spawning is one of the best times to fish because you catch some fat females and we can fish year around here Thank the LORD.


 If everyone catches the spawner's where will the future fish come from? Just asking !!!!!!!!


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

I couldn't agree more.... see quiet A bit of it up here...


----------

